# BRONICA AE-II



## jutaro (May 30, 2013)

I just bought myself a Bronica ETRS set. 
I have a question about the ae-ii now. 
If I look through the finder I can see that circle in the middle and around a rectangle. What will be on the frame just what's in that rectangle or the whole picture in the finder? 
I want to make sure before I start shooting. 
Thank you for your time! 

Send from my C64 using load "*", 8,1 and run!


----------



## timor (May 30, 2013)

:thumbup::thumbup: I am shooting ETRSi myself. What did you get in the set ?
Don't worry, what you see of the circle and rectangle in the viewfinder will not be on the film as this things are on the viewing screen. I don't think this is inside the AE-II. You can remove the AE-II and see what is on the mat "glass" (actually plastic). Bronica made several screens, most popular is plain, the others have microprisms of different configurations and I am looking for screen with marked frame for 35mm film.
Is the AE-II working properly ? Can you read LCD markings on the bottom of the screen ? (Shutter speed values). I am not sure if ETRS will fully cooperate with AE-II in auto mode. Have to check my manual, ETRSi will.


----------



## compur (May 30, 2013)

AE-II manual is here:
http://www.cameramanuals.org/bronica/bronica_etr_ae-ii_finder_e.pdf


----------



## jutaro (May 31, 2013)

The finder is working fine. I just want to know if I capture what I see (Full finder image)on film, or is that rectangle(which is smaller than the full finder image) indicating what goes on film? 

And the manuel doesn't help much in that case. 

Send from my C64 using load "*", 8,1 and run!


----------



## timor (May 31, 2013)

OK. I misunderstood you then. What you see in the whole viewfinder is very close to what is capture on the 120 film. But it looks like you have a focusing screen I've been looking for long time: Matte ETRS 135. Don't worry about that rectangle, it represents what camera will capture on the film, when used with 135 film in 35 mm back.


----------



## timor (May 31, 2013)

Manual for ETRS is here. Not very good pdf, htm is better.
Zenza Bronica ETRS / ETRC instruction manual, free user manual, PDF manual  

[url]http://www.butkus.org/chinon/bronica/bronica_etr/bronica_etr.htm
[/URL]


----------



## compur (May 31, 2013)

jutaro said:


> The finder is working fine. I just want to know if I capture what I see (Full finder image)on film, or is that rectangle(which is smaller than the full finder image) indicating what goes on film?
> 
> And the manuel doesn't help much in that case.



It does help if you read it all.  On page 2 of the specifications it says the finder shows 96% X 94% of the film image.


----------



## jutaro (May 31, 2013)

Oh. Your right. Sorry. Found it in my original manual. 
That answers my question. 
So there will be a little more on the actual photo. 
Good to know. 

Thanks everyone!!! 

Send from my C64 using load "*", 8,1 and run!


----------

